# Think Tank > U.S. Constitution >  A Veteran's Apology.

## Icymudpuppy

I write this Veterans day to apologize.

I swore to defend the constitution against all enemies, foreign and domestic, and I failed that oath.

I failed to stand against a government who passed the PATRIOT act in violation of the 4th Amendment.

I failed by deploying without a formal declaration of war in violation of Article 1 section 8.

I failed to liberate people held indefinitely without charges in violation of Article 1, section 9, and the 5th Amendment.

I failed to stand against digitally strip searching, or enhanced pat-downs without probable cause or warrant in violation of the 4th Amendment.

I failed to defend Farmers from being raided by FDA agents for selling Fresh milk.

I failed to stand against assassinating American citizens on an accusation in violation of the 5th, 6th, and 14th Amendments.

I cant name all the constitutional violations the federal government has taken.  There are other violations by state and local governments such as the murder and cover-up of a deaf man by Seattle Police, or the violations from before I took my oath.

Victimless laws classified as crimes against government are what Thomas Jefferson defined as Tyranny, or that which is illegal for the people, but legal for the government. 

I failed because I havent stood up.  I am a coward, caring more for my career than for Americans liberty. I failed my duty, and Ive no honor on Veterans day.  America is not the land of the free because I havent been brave.

----------


## KCIndy

Damn, man, that brought a tear to my eye.  Seriously.

I hope you're not including yourself in that apology.  Simply by being here, taking a stand and speaking out as you have done, you have already done more than 99.99% of the U.S. citizenry to stop this insane slide toward fascism in our nation. 

And I wish I could afford to buy a full page ad in every paper in America and print that post.

----------


## jmdrake

+rep

----------


## CaptainAmerica

the entire u.s. is responsible for allowing it to continue,but hey its not over til its over

----------


## KCIndy

Bump for a damn fine post.

----------


## Working Poor

Please give yourself a break you do a lot to help just by being aware that counts. I hope to see your reply to our replies soon((((((Icmudpuppy)))))

----------


## heavenlyboy34

+rep  ((((Icmudpuppy))))

----------


## KCIndy

//

----------


## enjerth

Easiest +rep I have ever given.

Thank you for your continued service, good sir.

----------


## Yieu

It takes a measure of humility to apologize for going to war, and it is commendable, to recognize something is wrong and state it without fear.

----------


## VegasPatriot

It is true that there have been too few that we can point to as shinning examples like Michael New or Hugh Thompson.  However, keeping your oath does not have an expiration date.  Keeping your oath is an individual obligation and it's never too late to fulfill that oath.  Many veterans like yourself are waking up and standing up in order to right the wrongs of their past.  This takes courage.  Thank you for standing up and helping others to wake up.  I believe men and women like you are the key to saving this republic.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R14oijhrEZE

----------


## Pericles

Even more important is what we do next.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

Thank you I am going to share this......

----------


## AFPVet

Keep in mind brothers and sisters... we have not failed unless we have given up! We swore an Oath to support and defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign and domestic; bearing true faith and allegiance to the same... this part of the Oath never expires!

----------


## olehounddog

bump

----------


## Working Poor

((((Icymudpuppy))))

----------


## osan

> I write this Veteran’s day to apologize.
> 
> I swore to defend the constitution against all enemies, foreign and domestic, and I failed that oath.
> 
> I failed to stand against a government who passed the PATRIOT act in violation of the 4th Amendment.
> 
> I failed by deploying without a formal declaration of war in violation of Article 1 section 8.
> 
> I failed to liberate people held indefinitely without charges in violation of Article 1, section 9, and the 5th Amendment.
> ...


We are all responsible.  We have all failed.  What is past is now irrelevant to that point.  What counts is what we do from this point forward.  The question is, what shall we do?  I am open to ideas.

I would add that there is only so much one person can do.  Without critical mass, a goal is unlikely to be achieved.  But notice that as the political environment continues to deteriorate, more people begin to come to their senses, even if only as an expressed awareness that something isn't right.

What can we do but keep the faith and continue working toward free living and the dissolution of tyrannical institutions?

----------


## Icymudpuppy

> Even more important is what we do next.


I'm going to a local Ron Paul meet and greet tonight.  I'm pretty sure that it's already too late for political activism, but it's a little early for armed rebellion, so I'll keep hitting the politics while I can.

----------


## KCIndy

> I'm going to a local Ron Paul meet and greet tonight.  I'm pretty sure that it's already too late for political activism, but it's a little early for armed rebellion, so I'll keep hitting the politics while I can.



I would +Rep you again for that, but it won't let me hit ya twice in a row!  



Have you considered participating in the "Phone From Home" program for Ron Paul?

http://phone.ronpaul2012.com/v/login.php?v=1

FAQ:  http://phone.ronpaul2012.com/v/faq.php

----------


## phill4paul

> I'm going to a local Ron Paul meet and greet tonight.  I'm pretty sure that it's already too late for political activism, but it's a little early for armed rebellion, so I'll keep hitting the politics while I can.


  We see eye to eye. We will see what we will see. Salute!

----------


## Athan

> I write this Veterans day to apologize.
> 
> I swore to defend the constitution against all enemies, foreign and domestic, and I failed that oath.
> 
> I failed to stand against a government who passed the PATRIOT act in violation of the 4th Amendment.
> 
> I failed by deploying without a formal declaration of war in violation of Article 1 section 8.
> 
> I failed to liberate people held indefinitely without charges in violation of Article 1, section 9, and the 5th Amendment.
> ...


Relax soldier. Your honor is intact more than you realize. Your in the Constitution Revolution. This battle hasn't even begun in earnest.

----------


## qh4dotcom

Icymudpuppy, thank you for your liberty activism. It takes a veteran with courage to say something like that. Folks should be admiring you, not forgiving you.

Here's another one 99.99% of the military is guilty of

I failed to defend the natural born citizen requirements of the Constitution. Only a natural born citizen president has the constitutional authority to give me orders. I should not have obeyed anyone else's unconstitutional orders.

----------


## qh4dotcom



----------


## qh4dotcom

Needs a bump this Memorial Day

----------


## qh4dotcom



----------


## qh4dotcom

Needs a bump now for the Ron Paul Twitter controversy....Does anyone think Mr. Kyle would have ever had the guts to say something like this?

----------


## fr33

> Does anyone think Mr. Kyle would have ever had the guts to say something like this?


No. Anytime I point out that our troops are not defending our country nor are they following their oath, I get jumped on by conservatives who can't believe I'd say such a thing. Our rights are disappearing and our troops are doing nothing about it. They are off in the sand box chasing ghosts while the republic is being destroyed.

----------


## GuerrillaXXI

Belated +rep given. As has already been said, we're all responsible for the state of the country, but the game isn't over until we surrender. A veteran who has the guts to speak the truth about the current state of the military and freedom in this country deserves a lot of credit for having taken the Red Pill and being willing to be part of the solution going forward.




> No. Anytime I point out that our troops are not defending our country nor are they following their oath, I get jumped on by conservatives who can't believe I'd say such a thing. Our rights are disappearing and our troops are doing nothing about it. They are off in the sand box chasing ghosts while the republic is being destroyed.


The intense social conditioning that leads people to blindly worship the military is as potent as any drug addiction. A great many Americans are truly brainwashed. We all need to keep pointing out the truth relentlessly, as often and as strongly as possible, and not just on "friendly territory" like this discussion board. We need to keep pointing out that it isn't the Iraqis, the Taliban, the Iranians, or anyone else in a foreign country who are putting Americans in prison for victimless crimes, pushing for more gun control (and enforcing it when it is passed), putting surveillance cameras all over our cities, putting drones in our skies, and spying on all our emails and phone calls.

----------


## osan

> No. Anytime I point out that our troops are not defending our country nor are they following their oath, I get jumped on by conservatives who can't believe I'd say such a thing. Our rights are disappearing and our troops are doing nothing about it. They are off in the sand box chasing ghosts while the republic is being destroyed.


Well, there are many flavors of electric kool-aid and some prefer that which tells them we need to git on out thar and kill them terr'ists.

The world, the nation, is full of frightened and non-circumspect people.  We cannot do anything about it except to hold high our principles and set the good example.

----------

